

I have $10k to invest in a startup, what should I do? - flavmartins

I have $10k to put into a startup. I don't want to put it into a 401k, IRA, stocks, etc. I don't want it in the bank, savings account, or in my mattress.&#60;p&#62;I want this in a startup or a couple of startups. How do I start down the path of angel investing? How can I get connected with developers who are looking for some seed money?&#60;p&#62;What would you do with $10k today to invest in technology?
======
doctorwho
$10K is not serious and you're most likely going to lose it. That's not me
being a jerk, that's me being realistic. Statistically about 8 out of 10
funded companies are going to fail. VC's make their money by playing the
numbers. They need to get their money back from the other 2/10. You don't have
that option if you're only playing with $10K. Angels are people who know this
and can afford to lose the cash they put up, they do it because they love it
not because they need more money. Do more research before you flush your money
down the toilet.

~~~
flavmartins
Thanks for the advice. Solid. Much appreciated.

------
stripe
I am in the same position as you: Want to invest money in a startup. So I had
a look at different seed investments/crowd funding sites like [1] but often
they are heavily tied to your physical location cause of funding/financing
laws in your country. Found a couple of german sites that act as a funding
mediator which looked quite nice: They analyse businesses, providing regular
business insights, earnings, spendings and so on. But mind you, I am a total
beginner with that so I am easy to impress.

[1] <https://www.seedinvest.com/>

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Do you have links to these German sites that act as funding mediators? Thanks.

~~~
stripe
This [1] (in German) article sums up some. While [2] is a huge list of
German/EU/Int' platforms. Naturally both lists overlap.

[1] [http://t3n.de/news/deutschsprachige-crowdfunding-
plattformen...](http://t3n.de/news/deutschsprachige-crowdfunding-plattformen-
blick-318076/) [2] [http://leanderwattig.de/index.php/2010/10/22/liste-mit-
crowd...](http://leanderwattig.de/index.php/2010/10/22/liste-mit-crowdfunding-
plattformen-wer-kennt-noch-andere/)

------
david927
You need to be an "accredited investor" to invest in startups (assuming you're
American).

I would look locally to find a startup you find interesting and join as a co-
founder, where you bring capital among other things.

~~~
aiurtourist
On the other side, as a founder, it's much better to accept investment _only_
from accredited investors, since non-accredited can sue you (or so I'm told).

------
redspark
What are your criteria for investing. Want startups focused on certain core
competencies? Or maybe local to you?

You have to remember as an investor, you need to be bringing more than money
to the table.

I would suggest going to Co-Founder Wanted meetups or FounderDating. Go to a
startupweekend or Lean Startup Machine event and make relationships with the
more promising entrepreneurs you find there.

~~~
flavmartins
Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, those type of events would be a great idea. I
hadn't thought about that.

------
flavmartins
This is a serious question. Please...I would appreciate serious answers.

------
cjbenedikt
Have a look at some of the crowdfunding platforms

------
merinid
How about foundersclub.com ?

------
sharemywin
put your email in your profile.

